# Mower question



## whchunter (Jul 27, 2017)

Need a mower for residential use but cutting about 3 - 5 acres. What would be the best mower? I want the Kaw engine no matter the mower and I want one that rides good as I know a lot of them will bounce you off the seat and are bad for back issues.


----------



## Rick Alexander (Jul 27, 2017)

*I just went through this*

a couple of months ago.  My dad had a scag that I just loved but my brother got that when dad passed away this past January.  I still had to cut quite a bit of grass (including my dad's place) so I was looking for a replacement and came across Ferris brand mowers.  Nice thing about them is they are reasonably priced commercial quality mowers with several engine options including Kawasaki and they have a pretty nifty looking suspension system on them.  I ended up finding a used Scag with less than 200 hours on it that worked perfectly for a decent price (they are out there - just have to be patient and willing to work for them).  If I hadn't found that deal I expect the Ferris would have been the choice for me.  Scag is pretty tough to beat though and doesn't have a bad ride but I suspect that Ferris would have been smoother.  This is similar to the one I was looking at but the one I wanted was the 48 inch and the price the dealer was talking was a good bit lower than that. https://sleequipment.com/ferris-is7...SDl7gQG6EoriQtPwNP7L6aTKJm92Po9AaAmioEALw_wcB  Another good thing about this dealer is he was offering 48 months free financing on the one I was looking at.  Pretty decent deal I thought.

New Scag like mine I paid 4300 for with 189 hours on it is right at 9K new from a dealer.  The one I found had never been stored outside and never been used commercial - just a homeowner that their situation changed and didn't need a lawnmower any longer.  Used is the way to go if you can find the right deal.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 27, 2017)

Rick Alexander said:


> a couple of months ago.  My dad had a scag that I just loved but my brother got that when dad passed away this past January.  I still had to cut quite a bit of grass (including my dad's place) so I was looking for a replacement and came across Ferris brand mowers.  Nice thing about them is they are reasonably priced commercial quality mowers with several engine options including Kawasaki and they have a pretty nifty looking suspension system on them.  I ended up finding a used Scag with less than 200 hours on it that worked perfectly for a decent price (they are out there - just have to be patient and willing to work for them).  If I hadn't found that deal I expect the Ferris would have been the choice for me.  Scag is pretty tough to beat though and doesn't have a bad ride but I suspect that Ferris would have been smoother.  This is similar to the one I was looking at but the one I wanted was the 48 inch and the price the dealer was talking was a good bit lower than that. https://sleequipment.com/ferris-is7...SDl7gQG6EoriQtPwNP7L6aTKJm92Po9AaAmioEALw_wcB  Another good thing about this dealer is he was offering 48 months free financing on the one I was looking at.  Pretty decent deal I thought.
> 
> New Scag like mine I paid 4300 for with 189 hours on it is right at 9K new from a dealer.  The one I found had never been stored outside and never been used commercial - just a homeowner that their situation changed and didn't need a lawnmower any longer.  Used is the way to go if you can find the right deal.



x2.  Find a commercial ZT that is no longer being used or has low hours.  Shouldn't be too difficult to find this fall.  

Or, find a heavy duty homeowner model that fits your bill (like the Hustler Fastrack models).


----------



## Rick Alexander (Jul 27, 2017)

*One more thing*

you might want to check with a local scag dealer as well.  They have one called a Liberty that looks really good that is more in line with the price of a homeowner level mower.  Several other brands out there now that are mostly known as commercial mower dealers apparently have noticed more homeowners interested in their equipment so they've began to make some very great looking lower priced equipment with welded decks and heavy frames.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 27, 2017)

whchunter said:


> Need a mower for residential use but cutting about 3 - 5 acres. What would be the best mower? I want the Kaw engine no matter the mower and I want one that rides good as I know a lot of them will bounce you off the seat and are bad for back issues.



My son loves his Dixie Chopper


----------



## Buckfever (Jul 27, 2017)

I bought a Hustler SD with a Kawasaki in May and so far it's been a great mower.  Also look at the Scag Liberty.


----------



## WayneB (Jul 27, 2017)

Ferris 100%


----------



## oops1 (Jul 27, 2017)

I bought a Toro 36" walk behind from a member on here a few years back.. 14 horse Kawasaki . Best mower I've ever had. Cut my yard work time in half and I still get some exercise chasing that thing around. If and when it finally dies. I'll be buying another walk behind.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Aug 1, 2017)

I have a Grasshopper 60" and LOVE IT!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 1, 2017)

oops1 said:


> I bought a Toro 36" walk behind from a member on here a few years back.. 14 horse Kawasaki . Best mower I've ever had. Cut my yard work time in half and I still get some exercise chasing that thing around. If and when it finally dies. I'll be buying another walk behind.



Can always buy a velke to hop on if you get lazy. I had a one wheel type velke and it was pretty fun. Lol.


----------



## killswitch (Aug 3, 2017)

Grasshopper


----------



## LTZ25 (Aug 8, 2017)

Had a Kaw on my skag for then years no problem !!! Just got new skag and went with the fuel injected Kohler this time , so far so good .


----------



## Bobby Jackson (Aug 8, 2017)

Toro


----------



## oops1 (Aug 8, 2017)

rjcruiser said:


> Can always buy a velke to hop on if you get lazy. I had a one wheel type velke and it was pretty fun. Lol.



It actually came with a velke but it wouldn't tote me.. One wheel model Bout the size of a skateboard wheel.. It acted like a bottom plow when I tried to used it I'm tall but not that big a boy either.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 13, 2017)

oops1 said:


> It actually came with a velke but it wouldn't tote me.. One wheel model Bout the size of a skateboard wheel.. It acted like a bottom plow when I tried to used it I'm tall but not that big a boy either.



skateboard wheel?  That doesn't sound right.  The one-wheelers I've used had a wheelbarrow tire to ride on.


----------



## K80 (Sep 13, 2017)

oops1 said:


> I bought a Toro 36" walk behind from a member on here a few years back.. 14 horse Kawasaki . Best mower I've ever had. Cut my yard work time in half and I still get some exercise chasing that thing around. If and when it finally dies. I'll be buying another walk behind.


Glad to see it is doing good by you.   You got a deal. 

Thing about that sale,  it was a teaching moment from the Lord.   We'd  just had our third kid weeks before and during all the fuss finances got over looked and we came up short on bills.   Guess how short,  the $600 you paid...
Then just a few weeks later Grant was diagnosed with cancer and that lesson helped me to realize the Lord had our finances covered.   We never had to ask anyone for anything.  Every time our funding got low someone approached us with funds they had raised or a fundraiser they wanted to do for us including our woody's brethren. 


oops1 said:


> It actually came with a velke but it wouldn't tote me.. One wheel model Bout the size of a skateboard wheel.. It acted like a bottom plow when I tried to used it I'm tall but not that big a boy either.



 That thing never worked for me either...

Glad it is still running good.


----------



## JohnK (Sep 14, 2017)

You can buy pines from the state for pennies and plant most of that...just saying


----------



## 7 point (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm thinking about buying a Kubota in a couple years


----------



## BornNRaised (Sep 17, 2017)

Scag, hustler, Dixie chopper and Kubota all make fine machines.

Look to see what the professional companies around you are using.  Alot of them use scag, and for good reason.


----------

